# HH-Feierabentour in den HaBe: Mittwoch 16.4.2003



## Rabbit (11. April 2003)

Auf Anregung von Gerrit wollen wir am kommenden Mittwoch eine Feierabendrunde durch die Harburger Berge drehen.
(Siehe auch LMB)

*Wann:* Mittwoch, 16.04.2003

*Wo:* Harburger Berge
Treffpunkt 15:30 Uhr am kleinen Parkplatz am Ehestorfer Weg kurz hinter/vor der Autobahnüberführung der A7 (Und laßt euch von der Karte nicht irretieren. Der Ehestorfer Weg geht an dieser Stelle *über* die Autobahn, nicht unterdurch!)







Anfahrtsbeschreibung (speziell für Gerrit ):
Über A7:
Ausfahrt Heimfeld, an der B73 rechts Richtung City/Harburg. Nachdem das Krankenhaus "Mariahilf" (zur rechten Seite) passiert wurde gleich an der nächsten Ampel rechts in den Eißendorfer Pferdeweg. Diesen folgen bis zur nächsten Ampelkreuzung und dort wieder rechts in die Heimfelder Strasse.
Die Heimfelder Strasse folgen, nach einen scharfen 90° Knick nach links an der nächsten Kreuzung wieder rechts Abbiegen in den Ehestorfer Weg. Diesen folgen bis er die Autobahn (A7) überquert und kurz danach rechts auf den Waldparkplatz einbiegen.
Über A1:
Ausfahrt Harburg der Beschilderung Richtung Neugraben/Cuxhaven folgen. Nachdem man auf der B73 das blaue Viadukt der S-Bahn unterquert hat die zweite Links in den Eißendorfer Pferdeweg und weiter wie oben beschrieben.

*Kategorie:* leicht und locker aber mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz 

*Wieweit:* 40 - 60km (je nach Lust und Laune und Zeit) ca. 500-700 Hm

*Streckenverlauf:*
Vom Parklplatz zunächst über die Brücke die Autobahn überquerend den ersten Downhill hinunter zum *Geophysik Observatorium*. Anschließend zum warmwerden gleich noch mal hoch zum Einstieg dieses Downhills um dann den Trail richtung *Kaiserstuhl* zu folgen. Über die *Stadtscheide* runter richtung *Kärtner Hütte* und rauf auf den *Reiherberg*. Nun folgt der Trail hinüber zur Autobahnausfahrt Heimfeld um dort den nächsten Downhill zu "rocken". Über Forstwegen erreichen wir ein weiteres mal die *Stadtscheide* und fahren diese diesmal bis fast an das Ende um nun unsere Dämferabstimmung an der Hohlzbohlentreppe in der *Haake* zu überprüfen. Weiter geht's dann je nach Lust und Laune über - Neugrabener Heide - Heidefriedhof - Segelflugplatz (Panzertrail) - Karlstein - Paul Roth Stein - Kiekeberg - und zurück.


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. April 2003)

Hi Rabbit,

vorausgesetzt, die Jungs bei MSP schaffen es mal meiner Bremse doch noch dieses unsägliche Quietschen abzugewöhnen, bin ich wohl dabei! Ich hoffe, Du bist Dir darüber im Klaren, dass die HB  alle 20 Minuten eine kleine Verschnaufspause für mich erfordern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RBS (11. April 2003)

Da hätte ich schon mal wieder Lust zu, zumal meine Wochenendverpflichtungen eine Teilnahme an den letzten Touren verhindert hatten.

Nur die Bezeichnung "Feierabendrunde" finde ich etwas gewagt. Wenn sich das Ganze etwas nach hinten verschieben ließe, stiegen die Chancen für eine Teilnahme meinerseits erheblich.

Also dann hoffentlich bis Mittwoch.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Rabbit (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RBS _
> *Nur die Bezeichnung "Feierabendrunde" finde ich etwas gewagt. Wenn sich das Ganze etwas nach hinten verschieben ließe, stiegen die Chancen für eine Teilnahme meinerseits erheblich.*


Was heißt denn bei dir nach hinten schieben??? Also 16:00 wäre das späteste, dann aber nicht erst um 16:00h erscheinen und sich noch 15 min. "antüddeln", sondern um 16:00 aufbrechen!
(Das soll dann aber bitte Gerrit entscheiden, denn diese Tour ist ja eigentlich für Ihn gedacht).
Sorry Robert, aber das sollte eben auch *KEIN* Nightride werden  
Auch Du wirst dieses Jahr noch wieder auf deine Kosten kommen.

@Janus: Willst Du dir das wirklich schon antun? Bitte nicht böse nehmen, aber ich glaube Du bist noch nicht so weit!
Gut, probieren kannst Du es ja, Du kennst ja selber deine (Schmerz-)Grenze und kannst dich dann ja ggf. rechtzeitig absetzten 

Bis dann, Harry


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *@Janus: Willst Du dir das wirklich schon antun?*



Also wenn ich´s mir so recht überlege: Besser doch nicht!  

Hast ja recht, meine Kondition reicht gerade mal für 25 KM Alsterwanderweg, da bin ich in den HB wohl momentan recht fehl am Platz. 

Aber das letzte Wort ist hier noch nicht gesprochen!!  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Mira (11. April 2003)

So das Wetter will - ich bin dabei !


----------



## RBS (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Was heißt denn bei dir nach hinten schieben??? Also 16:00 wäre das späteste*



Nur meinetwegen sollte da lieber nichts verschoben werden, zumal ich auch für 16:00 Uhr nicht fest zusagen könnte. Nur wenn sich durch Lobbyismus eine spätere Startzeit ergeben sollte, könnte ich mich vielleicht anschließen. Aber vielleicht wird das ja auch um 15:30 Uhr was mit mir. Muss ich dann halt spontan sehen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *So das Wetter will - ich bin dabei ! *



Jaja, immer diese CannondalefahrerInnen...Die Umstände der Tour sind egal, hauptsache es ist schönes Wetter...tztztz 

Dabei sieht nur ein schmutziges CD richtig geil aus... 

Gruss von


Janus


----------



## Thol (11. April 2003)

...wenn nichts dazwischen kommt:...ja  !!

Gruss aus LG
Olaf


----------



## Kaiowana (14. April 2003)

Mahzeit auch (komme gerade wohlgenährt aus der Kantine),
ich bin auch mal wieder am Start und trudel dort zu ner Runde ein.

Bis dahin
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2003)

Moin!

Super Sache, da kommen ja echt ein paar Loide zusammen!

@Janus: Komm man vorbei, es wird dich schon keiner auffressen. Und deiner Bremse vergeht das Quiken schon noch, glaub' mir...  

Uhrzeitmäßig wäre mir 15:30 Abfahrt schon lieb, da ich um 19:00 in HH-Sasel sein möchte.


Bis denne
Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *... da ich um 19:00 in HH-Sasel sein möchte.
> *


Das wird sich wohl einrichten lassen. Nur, welches Verkehrsmittel nutzt Du? Und mußt Du noch vorher woanderst hin oder duschen oder oder oder ... 
Wenn Du also vorher auch noch zur Maniküre, Friseur und/oder zum Wellness mußt, dann vergessen wir die Sache lieber


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *@Janus: Komm man vorbei, es wird dich schon keiner auffressen. Und deiner Bremse vergeht das Quiken schon noch, glaub' mir...
> Gerrit *



Na gut, ich komme einfach mit! Falls ich Euch dann doch zu sehr zur Last falle, kann ich ja immer noch den Weg Richtung Heimat antreten...


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2003)

...fahr ich natürlich   Weißt ja, der Umwelt zuliebe  

@rabbit:Maniküre,  Brauen zupfen und so hab' ich echt aufgegeben, das reißt es auch nich mehr raus  
Kannst aber trotzdem gern deine Knipskiste mitbringen, sie wird es überleben, denke ich 

So, muss mein stählernes Ross nun kampfbereit machen  , hoffentlich wird es morgen in Anbetracht der ganzen High-Tech-Alu-Carbon-Space-Shuttles
nicht noch roter als es eh schon ist  

Man, wat freu ich mich auf die HB....schon EWIG nicht mehr dagewesen.

cheers
Gerrit


----------



## spacerider (15. April 2003)

Da komm ich auch mit. Hatte mich schon gestern in der Shortlist von Last-Minute-Biking eingetragen.

Frage: Wer ist denn 5 min eher auf dem Parkplatz  und hat ne Dämpferpumpe dabei? Mein werter DT-Swiss Dämpfer bräuchte noch ein Quentchen Luft. Wollte heute eine kaufen  aber hier in der Gegend war wohl der Pumpenfresser unterwegs - nicht zu wollen. 
Gruss Martin


----------



## Mira (15. April 2003)

Aproppo Fotos, Harry - hattest Du nicht Fotos gemacht? So "Anti-Schlamm -Schlacht Fotos"?? 

Stell Sie doch mal rein, wenn Du Zeit hast (hab mich noch nie in Action gesehen )!!!

Evtl. wird das morgen nix mit mir, irgendwie brannten meine Quadrizeps heute am Deich, hoffentlich ist's morgen wieder besser. Eigentlich dürft ich morgen das Rad nicht mehr anrühren (wär schon der 5. Tag in Folge), aber ich werd's wohl mal wieder nicht lassen können  .... bei DEM Wetter !!


----------



## Rabbit (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spacerider _
> *Frage: Wer ist denn 5 min eher auf dem Parkplatz  und hat ne Dämpferpumpe dabei? Mein werter DT-Swiss Dämpfer bräuchte noch ein Quentchen Luft.*


ACK, ich hoffe dran zu denken 
Aber ob ich's 5 min. vorher schaffe?!

@mira: In anbetracht der Tatsache, daß Janus nun doch der (über)Mut  gepackt hat, wird zumindest der Anfang der Tour doch eher janz jemütlich!
Und wie bereits gesagt ... so'n Wetter gibt's nicht alle Tage   

Bis morgen,
Harry

P.S.: Da ja viele von euch mit dem PkW anreisen und ich mit so einem großen Andrang nicht gerechnet hatte, seid so nett und verschenkt nicht so viel Parkraum. Das ist wirklich nur ein kleiner Waldparkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (15. April 2003)

> Quadrizeps



Dein WAS ?


----------



## Kaiowana (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spacerider _
> *
> Frage: Wer ist denn 5 min eher auf dem Parkplatz  und hat ne Dämpferpumpe dabei? Mein werter DT-Swiss Dämpfer bräuchte noch ein Quentchen Luft. *



Hi,
ich habe meine Pumpe auch immer dabei.
Wäre also kein Problem, Deinen Dömpfer mit'n büschen Luft zu versorgen.
Gruß
Kai


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. April 2003)

Hallo Leute,

leider bin ich heute doch nicht dabei!   

Nichtsdestotrotz wünsch ich ne schöne Tour!! 

So long,

Janus


----------



## Mira (16. April 2003)

Da will sich doch niemand drücken,oder ?

Bischi, typische Frage von einem, der seine 20kg den Berg hochächzt   - der M. Quadrizeps ist der vierköpfige Oberschenkelmuskel, da, wo es immer so schön brennt .


----------



## Badehose (16. April 2003)

Rabbit,

würde gerne ein wenig mitrollen, schaffe es aber wohl zeitlich nicht ganz. In welche Richtung bewegt Ihr euch denn. 
Klinke mich dann einfach irgendwo ein -  eine so große Truppe wird ja kaum zu übersehen sein ...


----------



## Mira (16. April 2003)

Ich muß leider absagen, meine Beine wollen doch nicht so wie ich will (tun schon beim von Stuhl aufstehen weh ).
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Rabbit (16. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Badehose _
> *Rabbit,
> 
> würde gerne ein wenig mitrollen, schaffe es aber wohl zeitlich nicht ganz. In welche Richtung bewegt Ihr euch denn.
> Klinke mich dann einfach irgendwo ein -  eine so große Truppe wird ja kaum zu übersehen sein ... *


Wenn's denn beim *mitROLLEN* bleibt, bist Du gern gesehen  
Ich habe es doch oben geschrieben. Wir fahren von dem Parkplatz zunächst über die Autobahnbrücke Richtung Heimfeld um dann gleich links über die Fussgängerbrücke wieder die A7 zu passieren. Dann gleich geradeaus den schnellen Downhill runter richtung Observatorium (den, welchen Du uns immer hochfahren lässt  ). Dann gleich wieder rauf zur Fussg.-brücke und diesmal den Trail rechts rein (Wir kommen dann etwa am Fusse des "heftigen" Kaiserstuhldownhills raus und fahren hoch zur Stadtscheide. Die Stadtscheide runter bis zur letzten Kreuzung vor der Kärtner Hütte und dann rechts hoch bis zum Reiherberg. Von dort rüber zum Downhill, der runter zur Kehre der Autobahnausfahrt geht und dann auf dem Forstweg rechts wieder hoch zur Stadtscheide und weiter zu den Holzbohlentreppen oberhalb der Kärtner Hütte (Fast an der B73).
Anschließend dann über Schanzengrund rüber in die Fischbeker Heide und dann mal sehen ...

Klingel doch einfach auf'm Handy durch (und laß länger klingeln, auf'm Downhill habe ich das Handy vielleicht gerade nicht griffbereit  ).
Die Nummer habe ich ja im LMB (Last-Minute-Biking) hinterlassen!

Bis dann,
Harry


----------



## biker_tom (16. April 2003)

moin zusammen,

wünsche allen eine schöne Tour, werde mal an euch denken, hier im Büro geht es wieder mal mega hektisch zu. Will auch endlich mal wieder aufs Bike, gecheckt ist alles habe ich gestern gemacht, gabel auch neu gefettet (GS-4mit elatomere, bevor Fragen kommen). vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal eine kleine runde um Wentorf zu drehen......

bis nächsten Donnerstag beim SfWF!

Happy Trails


----------



## LaughingMoon (18. April 2003)

Hallihallo,

ich wollte nur mal hallo, sagen , bin frisch angemeldet und suche - seit mittlerweile 2 Jahren - ein paar MTB-Trainingspartner im Großraum Hamburg. Bevorzugt fahre ich in den HaBe, oder am Wochenende auch mal im Harz.

Tja - die Tour hier habe ich wohl verpasst. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Loide, Ihr macht mich feddich. Mittwoch, 15:30 - wer soll denn das schaffen? Dreht Ihr Eure Runden auch an Wochenenden?

Ich würde mich gerne - Testweise - mal mit reinhängen, wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt. Kondition ist 'geht so', was kann man im April schon erwarten?

Gruß
LaughingMoon


----------

